# Looking for a quality breeder in the NE



## Adanac23 (May 29, 2015)

Hi everyone 

I am in the beginner stage of researching breeders in the NE. I am from Long Island NY and am looking for a breeder that is with in 5-6 hour drive. 

A little back story, In 2015 I lost my 12 yo female GSD and thought I had found a good breeder on LI for a new pup. I ended up getting a male all black puppy that was perfect temperament and personality. Unfortunately he had to be put down at 7 months due to a congenital kidney disease. The breeder was a complete nightmare and even after the lab results confirmed that it was 100% congenital she refused to do anything. She accused me of feeding the dog toxic food or exposing him to toxins on my lawn. She refused to replace the dog or give me my money back. this experience has made me very untrustworthy of breeders. I would love another GSD in my family so I would love some help or recommendations from anyone that is willing to give them.

I am looking for a companion family pet. I live in a suburban neighbourhood with my wife and 3 yo daughter. I want a very well tempered dog that is sociable with other animals and people. I have no issue with a high drive dog. My previous female was a super active dog but had a great off switch at the end of the day. I work nights so I want a dog that is loyal and protective for my family. 

I am drawn to European working line dogs. I really do not have a preference in coat colour. I am more interested in the quality of the breeder at this point. My preference would be to have a breeder that picks the puppies based on the needs of the family as oppose to a wait list and when it is your turn you get to pick the puppy that looks that coolest. I also would like a breeder that stands behind their dogs. 

I appreciate any help that anyone is willing to offer. There are a couple older post about NE breeders and a lot of the websites are out of date or not active so I apologize if this is a topic that has been covered but I would love current info.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

do you have a preference of male or female? I know where there is a nice 8 month old ASL. And a nice working line female puppy (not ready to go home yet) from my breeder.


----------



## Adanac23 (May 29, 2015)

Right now I do not have a set preference for sex. I have had both Male and Female GSD in that past both that were great for different reasons. I am willing to go either way for the right pick. I do prefer to introduce a puppy to my home at an early age so I think something younger that 8 months. Could you send me the info on the female working line puppy you mentioned.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. Will send a PM in a few minutes.


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

Atlantic k9 in Massachusetts. Got my all black female from them she is a wonderul dog and they seem to be very responsible breeders.


----------



## Adanac23 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks Jax08 for the PM. I will look into it. 

Pinestate I will also look into Atlantic K9 Thank you for the recommendation


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

I would definitely get in touch with Carol at Watcher Engel in Connecticut!


----------



## Adanac23 (May 29, 2015)

gsdsteve said:


> I would definitely get in touch with Carol at Watcher Engel in Connecticut!


Thanks for the recommendation I am wondering what your experience is with the Watcher Engel? Did you get a puppy from them?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

there are many many reasons for websites being out of date....mine is - I can't get into it and don't have the right software anymore as it was done 3 computers and 2 Op systems ago

Marsha Seck (traumwolfen.com) as a companion male puppy available about 10 weeks old - there is a littermate being shipped to NJ in the next few days...

Meghan Rabon (phgsd here) is in Blairstown NJ and has my female who will be coming in heat soon and being bred.....1st litter very nice

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Would definitely recommend the upcoming litter that Lee (Wolfstraum) and Meghan (phgsd) are planning. I have met many from her breedings over the years, besides having one myself that was imported from Belgium as a puppy but unfortunately didn't carry her kennel name due to Belgium Kennel Club rules (E litter). They have all been good solid temperament, healthy, happy dogs that can excel in many different venues as well as being a wonderful companion. Excellent support from breeder, and Lee is very knowledgeable about pedigrees, bloodlines, health, matching them between the parents for a litter, and has been my mentor and friend for many years.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would trust a recommendation from Lee (wolfstraum)..As for Carol at watcher Engel,,my females breeder just got a puppy from her, and raves about her, I have heard only good things about Carol, and would also check her out..


----------



## Adanac23 (May 29, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience with Caldbergh German Shepherds Caldbergh German Shepherds | ,
The litter I am looking at is between:

​V Bill a.d. Neuen Hauffstrasse IPO3 KKL FH2. 

a normal hips and elbows

And 

​V Awatscha a.d. Neuen Hauffstrasse IPO3 KKl

a normal hips and elbows


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Your OP says you are looking for European Working lines, but this litter is a Show line??

I don't know them at all, but my concern would be that there are many A2 (Fast Normal hips) on both sides of the litter pedigree. It is a passing rating, but both his parents had Fast Normal, and her mother's tail line for 3 generations had Fast Normal...


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

A good friend of mine received her puppy from Marsha about a week (?) ago, and she is just in love with him. He's a super nice puppy and shipping to NJ was no problem.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/wendelinkennel

I've got one of Christina's dogs. Amazing pup!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

RZZNSTR said:


> https://www.facebook.com/wendelinkennel
> 
> I've got one of Christina's dogs. Amazing pup!


Did she do a repeat Iron litter?


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Adanac23 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Caldbergh German Shepherds Caldbergh German Shepherds | ,
> The litter I am looking at is between:
> 
> ​V Bill a.d. Neuen Hauffstrasse IPO3 KKL FH2.
> ...


Yes, I was going to recommend Bob. Bob does breed show line dogs, but he also raises, trains, titles and shows dogs from his breeding. Bob is an extremely knowledgeable guy, a 25 year K-9 Handler and Trainer for the SCPD. He has extensive experience breeding, raising and training GSD's. He is one that I would highly recommend on Long Island. He is also very honest and his pups are usually spoken for before the litter is whelped. You would be fortunate to get a dog from him.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

Jax08 said:


> Did she do a repeat Iron litter?


She's got two Cert litters and a Iron litter right now, I've been looking into her do you have any experience with Christina or have one of her pups?


----------

